# Pipes & Tobacco Magazine



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Just got my new issue and I just needed to brag that owaindav and Myself appear in a photo in an article about the Pipe Event at The Briary in February. We are in the Pipe smoking contest pic together.

I'm wearing a hat, Dave is wearing Yellow.

Go get what is SURE to be a special collectors issue before the newsstands run out!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I would love to get this magazine. I did not know there was such a publication. I will head to Rich's tomorrow and see if I can snag a copy. Congratulations guys you are now on your way to becoming FAMOUS!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I cant wait until my issue arrives to put an ugly mug to you guys - congrats!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL, you mean they could actually fit someone else in a shot with me in it? It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Jivey said:


> I would love to get this magazine. I did not know there was such a publication. I will head to Rich's tomorrow and see if I can snag a copy. Congratulations guys you are now on your way to becoming FAMOUS!


Thanks...and get a subscription...it is worth it.

http://www.pt-magazine.com/


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

If it's the same one the Briary has on their website, it's a horrible pic of me! 

So, it's worth getting P&T mag in print but what about the online version?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

What's up with the dude with the guitar?

What exactly were you smoking out of those pipes?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

User Name said:


> What's up with the dude with the guitar?
> 
> What exactly were you smoking out of those pipes?


 It was interesting, a majority of the folks in there were musicians of some variety or another. This guy, after his pipe went out, picked up a guitar and just started playing around. It was actually quite pleasant. There were also a lot of musician jokes flying back and forth that were quite amusing. I didn't get all of them as they were "jokes only a musician would get."


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

In the pics, everyone looks so serious. Is that all posing? or was it kinda awkward smoking with that many people?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Everyone's concentrating and very few people knew each other. Granger and I had met about 3 minutes before that. And of course we were all competing against the North American Long Smoking Champion. He was ultimately serious about it. I've never packed a pipe so tight!

So, everyone was unfamiliar with each other. It was still fun. My first pipe competition ever.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Granger said:


> Thanks...and get a subscription...it is worth it.
> 
> http://www.pt-magazine.com/


Wow Jason! I am another one who did not know that a "Pipes and Tobacco" magazine existed; thanks for the heads-up.:ranger:


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Everyone's concentrating and very few people knew each other. Granger and I had met about 3 minutes before that. And of course we were all competing against the North American Long Smoking Champion. He was ultimately serious about it. I've never packed a pipe so tight!
> 
> So, everyone was unfamiliar with each other. It was still fun. My first pipe competition ever.


The pic doesn't capture the sheer amount of laughs, jokes, and abuse going around the room. It was REALLY fun...although the guy who won was SERIOUS as all get out. He was focused.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I have to confess not only did I not know the magazine existed, but had never heard of competitive pipe smoking. The point is to maintain a lit bowl over the longest time? I assume with no relights, do you get to char it first?
Either way, pretty cool to not only give the contest a try, but to get in the magazine. I will look for a copy :=):


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Got mine in the mail the other day, opened it up to take a quick look and thought to myself, "I've seen these pictures before ... somewhere?". Guess I did! Didn't someone post these previously on the forum? Either way, pretty cool to be in the magazine!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Xodar said:


> I have to confess not only did I not know the magazine existed, but had never heard of competitive pipe smoking. The point is to maintain a lit bowl over the longest time? I assume with no relights, do you get to char it first?
> Either way, pretty cool to not only give the contest a try, but to get in the magazine. I will look for a copy :=):


You got 3g of tobacco. Erik Stokkebye donated Golden Dansk. Then you get 5 minutes to prepare your pipe. Then you get 60 seconds and 2 matches to light and you're on your way.

The winner in this event went 1 hour 22 minutes and 23 seconds before his pipe went out. My pipe gurgled and went out at 31 or 32 minutes and Granger smoked his down to ash in somewhere around 45 minutes.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

owaindav said:


> You got 3g of tobacco. Erik Stokkebye donated Golden Dansk. Then you get 5 minutes to prepare your pipe. Then you get 60 seconds and 2 matches to light and you're on your way.


Here is a page on the United Pipe Clubs of America page that tells you how folks do this. The contest at the Briary was informal, you brought your own pipe and tamper, but most contests issue one pipe to all competitors, the tamper, the matches, and the tobacco. This insures fairness. I have noticed that almost all contest pipes are straight Billiards or Dublins.

United Pipe Clubs of America - Smoking Contest Preparation

I came in 4th, although I say the guy next to me who came in 3rd went out first but didn't admit it until after I said I was out of tobacco. I was telling everyone I would be out soon, as I was down to ash. As soon as I said I was out, I mean 2 seconds later, the guy next to me says "Wow, mine just went out." I'm still a little suspicious because he had been fiddling and gurgling with no smoke for a few moments. But hey, there was nothing on the line...prizes only went out for 1st and 2nd.

I smoked my tobacco to NOTHING. Mine didn't go out, it just got used up...I just smoked it too fast.

And I wish to state again...the winner of the contest just happens to be the 2010 U.S. Pipe Smoking Champion.

http://www.unitedpipeclubs.org/


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll have to pick up the magazine from my B&M. Even though they are pretty much just a cigar shop I think they carry it. 

There is just something so funny to me about the idea of a pipe smoking competition. Kind of like a meditation competition or a relaxation competition... still anything that gets pipe smokers out and about and meeting each other is good in my book. I'd like to try one some day. 

Having the 2010 Pipe Smoking Champion there seems kind of unfair, lol. Kind of like having Roger Federer at the local tennis championship.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> It was interesting, a majority of the folks in there were musicians of some variety or another. This guy, after his pipe went out, picked up a guitar and just started playing around. It was actually quite pleasant. There were also a lot of musician jokes flying back and forth that were quite amusing. I didn't get all of them as they were "jokes only a musician would get."


Can't tell for sure, but with no pick guard was that a classical guitar (nylon strings)? Just curious. He looks like he's using a pick in any case.

One of these days I've got to give a slowSmoker a go!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Can someone get me a copy of this? I'll pay you back.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> You got 3g of tobacco. Erik Stokkebye donated Golden Dansk. Then you get 5 minutes to prepare your pipe. Then you get 60 seconds and 2 matches to light and you're on your way.


I think they ought to go with Tambolaka...Irish Flake or Happy Bogie, at least. With the Happy Bogie, you'd also get a competition razor blade.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Can someone get me a copy of this? I'll pay you back.


 I think I have a winner! Thanks Troutman.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> There is just something so funny to me about the idea of a pipe smoking competition. Kind of like a meditation competition or a relaxation competition... still anything that gets pipe smokers out and about and meeting each other is good in my book. I'd like to try one some day.


I'm with you there John, I know that this might be fun to participate in, but I can't figure out how people can sit and watch it. At least it's faster than watching chess matches.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I'll have to pick up the magazine from my B&M. Even though they are pretty much just a cigar shop I think they carry it.
> 
> There is just something so funny to me about the idea of a pipe smoking competition. Kind of like a meditation competition or a relaxation competition... still anything that gets pipe smokers out and about and meeting each other is good in my book. I'd like to try one some day.
> 
> Having the 2010 Pipe Smoking Champion there seems kind of unfair, lol. Kind of like having Roger Federer at the local tennis championship.


John, which B&M do you use? Next time you are in the city we should go to Cigars Inc on May. They have a lot of pipes and tobacco, but the prices...!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

CWL said:


> I'm with you there John, I know that this might be fun to participate in, but I can't figure out how people can sit and watch it. At least it's faster than watching chess matches.


unless your involved in the comp it would be like watching paint dry. Paint would be even faster actually.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> I'm with you there John, I know that this might be fun to participate in, but I can't figure out how people can sit and watch it. At least it's faster than watching chess matches.


I have to defend chess a bit. The viewing room for chess, with the display board and attendant grandmaster(s) analyzing the positions for the audience, can be relatively frantic as they rush to get out the analysis before the next move. Even among the audience in the viewing room, sometimes a hubbub can bubble up after a particularly blunder or beautiful move. There's a lot going on, really, and time scrambles can get pretty crazy.

In a normal Swiss with the hoi polloi class players at the boards, you get to see some crazy stuff, with pieces swept off the board and such. Aaron Nimzowich, in one of the famous tournaments of yesteryear, jumped on the table and screamed, "WHY DO I HAVE TO LOSE TO THIS IDIOT!"

If Jason had started slapping the guy around who finagled him out of third, it would have added a new dimension for the spectators. A cheerleading section, ala The Replacements, would also add some interest if they'd expand into team events.


----------

